# HKS Step 3 stroker kit



## manzy47 (Apr 6, 2008)

A long shot I know, but anyone knows where I can source an HKS step 3 stroker kit from? I've heard a re-release might be on the cards, but only rumors.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi, there is a guy selling a new kit but looking offers around the 25k mark lol. As for the revised kit it was presented in the Tokyo Auto Salon 2 weeks ago and it will go on production, it's not just rumors


----------



## manzy47 (Apr 6, 2008)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Hi, there is a guy selling a new kit but looking offers around the 25k mark lol. As for the revised kit it was presented in the Tokyo Auto Salon 2 weeks ago and it will go on production, it's not just rumors


25k! FML! Surely that's not the going rate? If HKS are releasing them again I'm sure it'll bring down the prices. Unless they price them higher


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

manzy47 said:


> 25k! FML! Surely that's not the going rate? If HKS are releasing them again I'm sure it'll bring down the prices. Unless they price them higher


It will be more expensive than the rest of the stroker kits currently on the market I believe. Will get one as well hopefully, they said they will release their final product within the year.


----------



## manzy47 (Apr 6, 2008)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> It will be more expensive than the rest of the stroker kits currently on the market I believe. Will get one as well hopefully, they said they will release their final product within the year.


Let's buy one together when it happens. Might get a discount :chuckle:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

:smokin:


----------

